

9 Timeless Business Virtues from a 19th Century Self-Made Millionaire - brucejaywallace
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanholiday/2012/04/23/9-timeless-business-virtues-from-a-19th-century-self-made-millionaire/

======
cynthiaherald
Loved this quote: “Mind your own business; own your own business and run your
own business.”

------
techn9ne
PG and OG-G(?) dropping knowledge

~~~
brucejaywallace
Word

